# 3.2 V6 Common Faults



## Dogfyght (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All

I'm new on here as I'm looking to upgrade with car prices falling at the moment, to a 3.2 V6 DSG TT. I have a fairly strict budget and have been to see about 4 cars already which have either turned out to be dogs, or being sold by them! haha

Well, I just wondered if anyone had any advice on the main common problems, I've read some things about dashboard problems, ensuring good service history obviously, and checking the gearbox feels ok, but I wondered if that was everything? The last two cars I've been to see have both started up with a slight squeel, sounds like some form of belt slipping/something rubbing within a motor/pump or something, but only lasts for a second or so. Is this a common problem and does anyone know what exactly it may be? (Without hearing it first hand obviously I realise it can only be a guestimate!) It's just that as it's occured on two cars, i'm wondering if it's something stupid like the cold at the moment!

Anyway, any advice anyone might be able to give would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Andy T


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sorry i can't help on this as i have the 1.8T

good luck though


----------



## philz (Oct 5, 2008)

The most common problems are probably coil packs and dashpods. There have been a couple of reported issues with the DSG boxes on the 3.2 but for £350 you can get a 2yr warranty which will cover it (and everything else on your car too)

My 3.2 doesn't squeal and it's damn cold here in Bristol! I've only had my car for a few months but so far it's been fine, the only problem was a failed coilpack but that only cost me £25 and 5 mins of my time to fix so no big issue.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

IIRC, there was a post on here with someone complaining about a squeal on start up..

I think Wak sugeested him/her to start it up with ,I think, the air-con either on or off because it might be the belt or pump or something like that...totally normal was the outcome, so I don,t think anything to worry about..

On the whole they are very reliable almost bullet proof engines, so my advice is pick one with the best bodywork, condition etc because on the whole the engines should be ok.. :wink:

Mark


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

MAF, the mass air flow sensor, was replaced on mines and a new battery

the battery is about £80- 90 and the MAF was done under warranty

you can pick up a decent V6 for sub £15k [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Having the full history from new and having added another 25K to the clock..

2004 with 52K

Two attempts at roof rail repaints next in two weeks all on warranty
Dashpod rework (not replaced) loose terminal warranty
DSG Mechatronic replaced warranty
DSG sotware upgrade warranty
Air Con Condenser (large chunk of M3) fitted a mesh just in case part warranty
Fan Controller dodgy loom mount suspected part warranty

Several tyre and brake replacements  all happily worn out!

Haunted windows...... :lol:

Big smile........

Planned visit to Naresh when the body shop have extraced a Civic from its bum.
Then APS
Then.....££££££££££££££££££


----------



## JT (Nov 21, 2005)

Mine squeaks/squeals on start up for second or so... It's the starter motor. Still works OK and Audi wanted £330 to replace it but said it wasn't needed unless I couldn't live with the noise.

I've also had the dashpod replaced and dsg mechatronic unit replaced under warrenty. Since then it's been great.

Its a 2004 (53) with 60k.

Jon


----------



## Dogfyght (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Jon, it sounds like the starter motor so I'm glad you've reassured me, although not good that you've got the problem aswell!

Have you had the car from new? You said you'd had the dashpod and DSG mechatronic replaced under warranty, is that since you've had it? I'll need to go into an Audi dealership and check that they've both been done I guess.

Thanks for the advice!

Andy


----------



## JT (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I've had the since it was a year old so got 2 full years of the warrenty and they replaced the dashpod and mechatronic unit without question.

I know that the dashpod is a common tt problem so well worth asking about that. It also seems as though the mechatronic unit was a bit suspect on a few of the earlier 3.2s.

Since I had those bits done a couple of years back i've not experienced any other major problems. One of the brake sensors had a bad connection but that was easily cleaned and now i've got the squeaky starter motor but then the car is 5 years old. All in all its a pretty well built car (as it should be of course).

Hope that helps,
Jon


----------

